# Professional Oak Island Concrete Cleaning and Pressure Washing



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

The easy way to make concrete driveways, sidewalks and patios look like new. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-qSxHjELw0


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Nevermind, for some reason it was showing when I first looked.


----------



## Chicago Handyman (May 9, 2015)

anybody have experience with one of these?


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

Its a surface cleaner


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Ultimate said:


> The easy way to make concrete driveways, sidewalks and patios look like new. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-qSxHjELw0


Is that you?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Oden said:


> Is that you?


It is I. :yes:


----------

